# Impossible de connecter macbook pro à un réseau wifi



## Kosmo (15 Février 2011)

Depuis ce matin, Je suis passé à trois endroits disposant d'un accès wifi, impossible d'y connecter mon mac, au début je pensais que c'était un problème venant du réseau en question ... Mais non !
 Une fois chez moi c'est la même chose ...

 Impossible de bosser ce matin, et là pam ! impossible de dégommer du zombie sur L4D alors que ma connection marche parfaitement bien ...
Au début mon macbook pro marchait vriament super bien, mais là deja au bout de 4 mois, j'ai remarqué un très net ralentissement au moment de l'extinction de l'ordinateur ( C'était instantané au départ ... ) et là maintenant il refuse de se connecter au wifi.

 Franchement "what is the fucking fuck" là, je suis à deux doigts de déverser toute ma haine dans un mail à l'intention d'Apple.
Dans un lieu public quand je vois quelqu'un avec un PC en carton qui se connecte à internet en 2-2, et moi avec mon macbook sois disant pro qui reste comme un con devant ma page "impossible de se connecter à internet"  

Ffffffffffuuuuu

Quelqu'un a le même problème ? Il y a un moyen de règler ça, mis à part la méthode "patienter juqu'à une maj qui va mettre 15 ans à venir parce qu'apple s'en badigeonne le doonut" ?

merci à vous !


----------



## coptere (15 Février 2011)

Ouh là il est tout colère le Kosmo  ....
Que dit Airport ?


----------



## jp.pilet (15 Février 2011)

Pourquoi accuser Apple tout de suite  N'as tu pas installé ou fait certaines choses qui déplaisent à ta machine ? As tu réparé les autorisations ?, passé un p'tit coup d'Onyx ? utilisé l'assistant réseau ? Bref cherchons


----------



## coptere (15 Février 2011)

Mais non ! Mais non ! C'est sûr c'est le MBP qui déconne :affraid:
Faut tout brûler dans ta chambre et changer de papier peint avant 23h aujourd'hui sinon ce sera impossible de solutionner ton problème de connexion Wifi !
:rateau:

Ah on me dit dans l'oreillette qu'il faut aussi acheter un MBP 17" ce soir ... alors cours vite petit scarabée avant la fermeture de l'Apple Store ! :hosto:


----------



## Kosmo (15 Février 2011)

Airport ne dit rien, c'est comme si le réseau était en carton en fait, je suis bien connecté ( j'ai les barres ... ) mais je ne peux pas aller sur le net ni rien.

Sinon à part un émulateur et TF2, je n'ai strictement rien installé sur le macbook, j'ai utilisé l'assistant réseau, sans succès ( En même temps les assistants, j'aimerais savoir si ça a jamais assisté quelqu'un ! ) 
J'ai pas testé Onyx, mais je pense pas que ça puisse régler un problème de réseau si ? .. 
Toute façon vu que j'ai plus internet je peux pas DL l'appli.

Ah il ferait bien de prendre sa retraite papy Jobs !


----------



## coptere (15 Février 2011)

T'as une ip ?


----------

